# Mixed Feelings



## movfrwd (Jan 17, 2014)

my ex joined match and she showed up in my dating queue. separated 2+ years finally contacted lawyer last week (long story). at first i was indifferent, then angry she knows i joined that a while back, then hurt after reading it what she wrote was basically our life together of things we liked to do. can't get it out of my head...we were friendly up until a month ago had a blow out argument. hard to distance myself from this, mentally and physically as we live in a smaller city. anyone experience this? any advice?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm assuming you don't have kids. Your only way out is a hard zero contact. Block her on everything and never look back.

From your previous posts she's a cheater anyway. Why would you remain friendly with that?

I know most cheaters want that but what are you getting out of it?

The answer is NOTHING!!!!

You should have cut this off upfront. Now you will get to pay the price.


----------



## movfrwd (Jan 17, 2014)

have a 21 year old daughter living with her, was married 22 yrs. house on the market not selling she won't agree to price drop, that was the blow out. i'm living in it.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

If you want a future and life better cut her out.

No other woman is going to want an X in the mix in any capacity.

Definition of friend = loyal, honest and trustworthy. She's not your friend.

You can go completely dark without kids in the mix and that is your best bet. Get to full detachment.

Stay in your home until it sells. Let your attorney deal with her.

Text or email business only ignore anything else.


----------



## movfrwd (Jan 17, 2014)

thx - much appreciated


----------



## Broken_in_Brooklyn (Feb 21, 2013)

See an attorney on the house sale and force the sale through. A judge will force the sale at present prices. She cannot block it forever. 

Block her on all social media including all dating apps. She cannot see you nor you her.

Move forward, not backwards.


----------

